# Ridgid R4511 table saw motor fix



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

I turned on the tablesaw today and it runs and starts fine but it smells electrical burning and sounds different. Anyone knows what causes this, are there any motor adjustments?

Thanks hoping its not the motor windings.

John p.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd get around back and have a good look under it.
Remove the belt and try running the motor without the belt.
I have a TS3650. Mine once I thought the motor was going out for the same reasons as you. It turned out that the bolt holding the motor in place when tilted for beveled cuts had backed out. This cause the motor to slide over and the belt had ridden off the pulley on the arbor end. With it in this position, the belt was rubbing the cabinet and causing a smell much like electrical problems. 
I tightened the bolt back up, put the belt back on the pulley correctly, and haven't had any problems with it since.


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

I will remove the belt and turn on the motor to help eliminate sources of the problem, i have a meter i may clamp to the wires to measure the load pulls also. I am hoping for a less expensive fix, if its the motor it may not be worth replacing. I will have to cross my fingers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I disagree that about it being to expensive to fix if the motor is the problem. Motors aren't nearly as high priced as a new saw. It doesn't necessarily have to be a Ridgid motor on it is it has to be replaced. You could probably even go for more horsepower with a new motor way cheaper than you could get a comparable saw.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you purchase the saw new or used? If new, it's likely under warranty. Either way, I agree with William, if you need to purchase a new motor that's much cheaper than a new saw; plus you just made that nice mobile new base for the saw.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Hopefully you bought that saw new…. Should be under warranty…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Could the belt rubbing, could be a bad capacitor (easy and cheap to fix), could be motor windings, could be a switch problem. If it's not obviously the belt, pull the cans off the caps and take a look (outside of the motor housing)...they'd usually look exploded, blackened, or oozing if bad.


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have priced a comparable leeson 1.5 HP motor and it is $288 shipped and if I was to replace the motor I would probably upgrade to a 2 or 2.5HP motor that isn't that much more. I built a custom mobile base for this saw recently and am in the process of modifying the dust collection so I am inclined to worst-case scenario replace the motor. I was also looking at upgrading the fence since it isn't that stout. When I add all this up I just wonder about total invested cost.

I bought the saw on CL about 1 year ago ($300) at that time the saw was probably 1-2 years old. I am going to call Ridgid today to check on if it still falls under the 3 year warranty.

Thanks


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

Its not under warranty so i will start checking amperage pull and load amperage. Run capacitor and start capacitor and will go from there, and the belt and also the switch.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

As for motor size, I may be wrong about this, but would like to offer my personal opinion.
My TS3650 has a 1.5 motor. I recently aquired and antique Craftsman ten inch table saw that is in a nice roll around cabinet with a one horse motor. I have to say that with side by side testing, the Craftsman saw outcuts the Ridgid, hands down, with a smaller motor. No, let me say lesser, because the one horse motor is actually about one and a half times the size of the one on the Ridgid.
I have a theory on this.
I honestly believe that a one horse motor made back then was actually one horse. I am not so certain about how accurately the power is measured in modern motors. I say this because I have seen with my own eyes these older, lesser motors, outperform newer, higher capacity motors time and time again.

So how about an older motor?
I don't have the know how on them. It is my understanding though that they are not difficult to rebuild. 
From reading your responses, I get the idea that you already know a little about electricity and motors. KTMM, the fellow Lumberjerk I purchased the Craftsman saw from rebuilt the motor on mine. He may be able to give you some suggestions.

This post is what I got with the Craftsman saw. Go to the link there and you can see photos of the rebuild of it, including the motor. The motor rebuild is on pages 5,6, and 7 of the photo gallery after you go to the link.


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well i took off the two capacitor covers. The run capacitator was bad, it is fried and was starting to melt a little where the wire popped out. Should be an easy fix as long as thats all thats wrong but wont know till new capacitor arrives.

John


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

Got new capacitor installed this morning, it's running like a champ again. Got the part shipped to my door for $27, that saved me a bunch.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to hear you have it up and purring again.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

john1102…....so you paid $27 for a part that would have been replaced for you without cost had your 4511 been registered for the LSA?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

He couldn't have had a lifetime service warranty. This is only available to original buyers of Ridgid tools that bought them at Home Depot and registered them within ninety days. Also, they are not transferrable if you sell the tool. 
He stated in response #7 that the saw was one to two years old when he purchased it used.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Good to hear. For future reference and for others facing similar repairs, you could likely source the cap yourself for much less….the capacitance value should be close but doesn't have to be exact, the voltage should be at least what the original was, and it needs to physically fit in the can, but otherwise any cap fitting that criteria should work. Thanks for posting followup.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, it's too early in the morning for this crap.
I just got a rude email about my respose concerning the LSA (not toolie)

Anyway, here on the Ridgid site, this is what it says about the LSA. I just shortened it for my response above.

Lifetime Service Agreement 
The original purchaser of an eligible product may elect to register for a free Lifetime Service Agreement. To accept this Lifetime Service Agreement, you must register your product and submit proof of purchase for processing approval as described below. The Lifetime Service Agreement provides the original owner of qualifying RIDGID® Brand tools a lifetime of free replacement batteries, free service and free replacement parts subject to the limitations set forth below. 
The Lifetime Service Agreement is available free of charge, on all eligible RIDGID® Brand hand held power tools, stationary power tools and pneumatic tools, subject to the terms and conditions stated below. Customers have 90 days from date of purchase to register tools for the Lifetime Service Agreement. Once all conditions of the registration process are fulfilled, the tool's service coverage lasts the lifetime of the original purchaser. The Lifetime Service Agreement status on a tool is not transferable. Note: The RIDGID Lifetime Service Agreement is only available for eligible RIDGID tools purchased at THE HOME DEPOT.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

William, It has GOT to be the gas mask.
(My humor for the day.)
Bill


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Bill, by official unwritten rules of the Lumberjock community, I have to keep most of my face covered to prevent scaring the entire community into a panic.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

oops, missed the second owner stuff. my bad.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I only pointed it out because I figured you'd missed that one. I know of noone who extends warranties once a tool is sold the second time to a third party. 
Hey, at least you didn't send me an email. 
I was sure to note that earlier. I figured that as soon as I typed it people might assume it was you and didn't want people thinking bad of you for no reason.


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

Heres a picture of the new capacitator.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

sweet. glad to see you got it up and running again at minimal effort


----------



## JAYELSEA (Apr 24, 2012)

WHERE DO I GET A RUN CAPACITOR FOR RIGID TS 3650?


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

sent PM.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I was told that older RIDGID tools had American-made Emerson motors. Next came Mexican-made Emerson motors. Followed by Chinese-made Emerson motors. I don't know if you can tell by serial number but the first two are the reliable ones (again, hearsay). Capacitors are known to fail in Chinese made Delta stuff as well. That's why I like the old iron - blow out the motor, spray with CRC electrical cleaner and put in new bearings and good to go for the next 50 years.


----------



## montycash (Oct 20, 2011)

my father has a Ridgid table saw and he and a friend put it together but i swear it shakey when just pushing it and when i try to cut a dam 2×4 treated and it was pretty wet it was crying and dam near stopped at 3" in to the 2×4 i think im going have a good look at it .Mind you guys my father is a General contractor lol he is just getting old and don't want to admit it . He always eager to do every cut when i try to use the dam saw lol but ill get to it one day when he is not around lol


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

35 years ago my stepfather gave me an old very heavy bench drillpress that wouldent run, i took it home ,turned it on and noticed that the motor hummed but dident turn,I.reached up and spun the chuck and the motor ran very well, Ithought it was probably a starter capacitor and always meant to check it out but the motor has always started wit just one spin of the chuck so thats the vway ive always started it for 35 years[ater turning the switch on ) this is undoubtedly a saftey violation and an abuse of a power tool but i havent spent any money on it


----------

